# EBMM JP 8-String In Development



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 19, 2015)

In a leak on Reddit...


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 19, 2015)

I prob would be more interested to see what Petrucci/DT would do musically with that rather than the guitar itself lol

I would say they are using it to target the audience rather than JP?? since this is their best selling guitar...?

IF.... he actually asked for an 8 string I wonder if that "development" means he already has some kind of prototype, and if so, would he had use it on their upcoming album?

interesting


if not, then we would have to wait a couple of years for the next album cycle in order to hear some DT with 8 string


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 19, 2015)

DT with 8's, yes please! 
Be interesting to see if they use the JP body or the majesty.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh great, now JP is trying to be "trendy AF"


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 19, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Oh great, now JP is trying to be "trendy AF"



You read the OP's comment about the Ax7 8 string too?  

I'm assuming they'd go with a 5x3 headstock configuration. I think symetrical tuner placement (4x4) on an EB guitar would look super weird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

I feel like the JP body and Music Man headstock wouldn't translate well into an 8-string.


----------



## Fathand (Nov 19, 2015)

"they can't fire me" - Perks of a family owned business. 

I think the Majesty model would convert to a nice 8-stringer. The (IMHO) weird curves might offset the longer scale / wider neck. Unless JP is going with an High A string..


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like the JP body and Music Man headstock wouldn't translate well into an 8-string.



5 on the left, 3 on the right? I don't think it would be too bad.....


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 19, 2015)

something to notice is that reddit tread is of 6 months ago.

so, if JP actually asked for the guitar, then there is a really high chance he already use it on the latest album.... pretty stocked about it, I wonder how his approach to the 8 string would be, and what would they do with the bass?


unless........ its only for a NAMM showcase guitar, just to test the water and see ppls reactions. Since its their best selling guitar, they might be just doing it for the sake of it without JP actually asking for it


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 19, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> unless........ its only for a NAMM showcase guitar, just to test the water and see ppls reactions. Since its their best selling guitar, they might be just doing it for the sake of it without JP actually asking for it



Not to be a boner killer, but i think this is probably what's happening as well. The lowest JP has gone in the past was down to A, and those were very rare occasions with super long baritones. I highly doubt we'll be seeing him use 8's any time soon if ever.


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2015)

Please don't be a Majestic.


----------



## Watons (Nov 19, 2015)

rockskate4x said:


> Not to be a boner killer, but i think this is probably what's happening as well. The lowest JP has gone in the past was down to A, and those were very rare occasions with super long baritones. I highly doubt we'll be seeing him use 8's any time soon if ever.




noo, the lowest he has gone is G (or G# cant remember) in the first track of their last album (DT), right at the end of the song! it's not much, but hey... it's something lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> 5 on the left, 3 on the right? I don't think it would be too bad.....



Unless they find a way to redesign the body and headstock, I feel like the body would be too small and the headstock too big.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unless they find a way to redesign the body and headstock, I feel like the body would be too small and the headstock too big.



Oddly the body probably works - i used the same body size on one of my 30 inch scale 8 strings as i would on the normal 7's and it turned out ok.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 19, 2015)

You don't make it just a hair wider?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 19, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Oh great, now JP is trying to be "trendy AF"


----------



## rockskate4x (Nov 19, 2015)

Watons said:


> noo, the lowest he has gone is G (or G# cant remember) in the first track of their last album (DT), right at the end of the song! it's not much, but hey... it's something lol


 Missed that! I'll have to take another listen


----------



## ShredandBalls (Nov 19, 2015)

As much as I love JP and Dream Theater, I still think JP with an 8-string would be kinda the same as Paul from Guitar World with a better tone. His 7-string approach is just about playing it as a 6-string guitar, and it ain't a bad thing, he's made incredible riffs and songs with that but maybe 8-string would be overkill.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Nov 19, 2015)

John Petrucci possibly playing an 8 string? Consider this my resignation from all guitar related activities


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2015)

Can't imagine how much lower he needs to go than The Dance of Eternity/The Enemy Inside/Build Me Up, Break Me Down unless he's planning on bringing out the Tosin Abasi-style thumping.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm wrong. Lowest he's gone is A.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, I'm wrong. Lowest he's gone is A.


I thought I heard something about him using Drop A on the self titled album, thought it was The Enemy Inside but that's apparently not it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> I thought I heard something about him using Drop A on the self titled album, thought it was The Enemy Inside but that's apparently not it.



He goes down to A standard for False Awakening Suite on the self-titled album, and drop A for These Walls on Octivarium. I could have sworn I've heard him go down to G on some songs, though.


----------



## Opion (Nov 19, 2015)

THE WORLD IS OVER


----------



## beneharris (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He goes down to A standard for False Awakening Suite on the self-titled album, and drop A for These Walls on Octivarium. I could have sworn I've heard him go down to G on some songs, though.



I don't think so. I think A is it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 19, 2015)

I would almost certainly expect this to be a Majesty variant, but, it seems to me that they might choose to go with an altogether unique design for an 8 string. Super curious to see where they go with it.


----------



## protest (Nov 19, 2015)

ShredandBalls said:


> As much as I love JP and Dream Theater, *I still think JP with an 8-string would be kinda the same as Paul from Guitar World with a better tone. His 7-string approach is just about playing it as a 6-string guitar*, and it ain't a bad thing, he's made incredible riffs and songs with that but maybe 8-string would be overkill.



I have no idea what this means. How do other people play a 7 string?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

protest said:


> I have no idea what this means. How do other people play a 7 string?



Every ERG player has to apparently re-invent the wheel. Power chords on an 8-string? How plebian!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Nov 19, 2015)

Guys, this was from 6 months ago on an AMA. So this is actually old news, but if they were going to come out with one I would guess it might be at namm this year maybe.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every ERG player has to apparently re-invent the wheel. Power chords on an 8-string? How plebian!



Power chords? But that would entail using frets. I don't have time for that, man.


----------



## Watons (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He goes down to A standard for False Awakening Suite on the self-titled album, and drop A for These Walls on Octivarium. I could have sworn I've heard him go down to G on some songs, though.



he actually goes down to G for False Awakening Suite, check it out https://youtu.be/yx9-5AxFa4Y?t=142 

don't know if it's Drop G or something else though, hell it could just be B standard with the lowest string tuned down to G, I mean he only uses it for a couple of notes anyways lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2015)

I ....ing KNEW he did.  Just couldn't remember where exactly. 

And yeah, that's drop G. It does make sense since he chugs a D chord a good bit in the song.


----------



## Watons (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I ....ing KNEW he did.  Just couldn't remember where exactly.
> 
> And yeah, that's drop G. It does make sense since he chugs a D chord a good bit in the song.



yeah you're probably right 

sometimes I listen to that song just to hear that low G hahaha


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 19, 2015)

ShredandBalls said:


> His 7-string approach is just about playing it as a 6-string guitar, and it ain't a bad thing, he's made incredible riffs and songs with that but maybe 8-string would be overkill.



uh?

He uses the whole spectrum of the guitar. Even as a solo (que the solo of Lie )

as fully chords not just power ones. riffs. Cleans. Songs that stay most of the time on the lower register of the lower string. And songs where he stays on the 6 string with the occasional note on the low 7 


so how a 7 string is suposed to be played as a 7 string?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 19, 2015)

If Petrucci is in fact interested in playing an 8-string, does that mean ERGs will be cool?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 19, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Every ERG player has to apparently re-invent the wheel. Power chords on an 8-string? How plebian!


When 8-strings were first coming out and Ihsahn was one of the first notable players with one, he stated that playing an 8-string required a different approach to the instrument as compared to a 6 or 7. So he adapted his playing and writing techniques.



Slunk Dragon said:


> If Petrucci is in fact interested in playing an 8-string, does that mean ERGs will be cool?


Why do people think that Petrucci is playing an 8 or will be playing an 8?

There have been signature models guitars in the past that have been adapted into different models (increased number of strings, different specs, etc.) to suit the needs/wants of the mass market without the artist even playing the different model.


----------



## ShredandBalls (Nov 20, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> uh?
> 
> He uses the whole spectrum of the guitar. Even as a solo (que the solo of Lie )
> 
> ...



No offense guys, what I'm trying to say is that in contrast with players like Josh Martin or Charlie Hunter, JP just does the same he does on a 6 and 7, only lower. It would be cheaper to use one of his baritones for that. Just an opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2015)

ShredandBalls said:


> It would be cheaper to use one of his baritones for that. Just an opinion.



How do you get cheaper than "free?" 

I imagine, since he's one of EBMM's highest-profile endorsees, he gets prototypes and new guitars for free.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 20, 2015)

ShredandBalls said:


> No offense guys, what I'm trying to say is that in contrast with players like Josh Martin or Charlie Hunter, JP just does the same he does on a 6 and 7, only lower. It would be cheaper to use one of his baritones for that. Just an opinion.



non-taken. but still dont get the how to play a 7 string like a 7?

have you heard A Change of Seasons?, to give an example. Try to play that song on a baritone 6 in B

He does actually uses baritones. Songs like In the Name of God, As I am are in a 6 string tuned to C for example. And they have many songs like that, some in D, some in C, not sure if C#?.. but the newer the albums the more they play with different tunings. Im guessing the use of 7 strings for a B song instead of a 6 can be more for his solos. He can be more used to do a solo with having a AGbe high strings, rather than DAf#b 

Josh Martin does have a pretty cool technique and I like his approach to an 8 string for the genre of music his band does, and Charlie hunter for what I quick saw, hes jsut a "one band show". in DT there is a dedicated bass player, so no need to jump into his territory.

Remember that no matter how wide DT music is, they are still a rock/metal band, they are not a jazz/influenced music as their main 


if not I would say his style of playing on a 7 is by far more diverse than many many metal players now who only do 0-0-0-0-0-0-1-0-0-0-2-2-0-1-0-0-0. I can tell you lots of bands where they can jsut cut off 5 strings and it wont affect them.

Even Messugha tends to stay too much on the lower 2 strings, I know sometimes they do use the 8 strings, but mayority could be done on a 6 string baritone too


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 20, 2015)

I quick jumped into the Ernieball forums to see if ti was a talk about it. They had one tread, jsut like this one. No info more than the reddit photo, and just like here, they didnt check the reddit chat was 6 months ago lol

they dont really care muhc there for an 8 string or ERG, but they love whatever JP MMguitars, though they would have some more info/pics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, his 7-string playing did change with A Change of Seasons. 

Before that, though, I can see Shred's argument. ...., half of The Mirror is basically a breakdown.  I mean, Awake is one of DT's best albums, but the 7-string work on that album isn't mindblowing.


----------



## ShredandBalls (Nov 20, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, his 7-string playing did change with A Change of Seasons.
> 
> Before that, though, I can see Shred's argument. ...., half of The Mirror is basically a breakdown.  I mean, Awake is one of DT's best albums, but the 7-string work on that album isn't mindblowing.



That was exactly my point. JP is still one of my favorite guitar players, ACoS is one of the most interesting things he's written IMO. I'm still gonna drool when I see the JP8 if they make it tho hahaha.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd love a JP8 because EBMM make fantastic guitars, but it'll also probably have the tremolo, piezo, ridiculous wiring, and everything else I never used on the JP7s I owned.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 20, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, his 7-string playing did change with A Change of Seasons.
> 
> Before that, though, I can see Shred's argument. ...., half of The Mirror is basically a breakdown.  I mean, Awake is one of DT's best albums, but the 7-string work on that album isn't mindblowing.



well if you are only using The Mirror as your argument, well yeah lol 

but I do agree that album was pretty much a "here are our normal songs... and here is a LOW B!!!!!!" 

exactly the same as someone (myself included), when first get a 5 string bass, or a 7 string guitar:

Play every song on the low B string!!!!







but that album, and DT in general, is the reason why I want a 7 string, and the reason I changed into a 5 string bass


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 20, 2015)

I remember seeing this *Photoshopped* picture from another thread way back when this came up. I think it looks alright.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 21, 2015)

Doesn't account for the longer neck though. And I have concerns about a vintage-style floating trem working well with 8 strings. 

If I had to guess I'd bet it's based on the Majesty. I'd love a fixed-bridge JP of any sort.


----------



## gfactor (Nov 23, 2015)

I remember seeing an interview with JP where he hinted at an 8 in the works a few months ago. Can't wait to see what they come up with!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 23, 2015)

Would it have a trem is the question.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 23, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Would it have a trem is the question.



Hopefully. There aren't enough trem-euipped 8 strings on the market.

Personally I'd love to just see an 8 string JPX with a slightly longer scale.


----------



## The Scenic View (Nov 26, 2015)

Bigfan said:


> Hopefully. There aren't enough trem-euipped 8 strings on the market.
> 
> Personally I'd love to just see an 8 string JPX with a slightly longer scale.



I'm all for this. Either a 26.5" or 27" would keep me happy


----------



## decreebass (Nov 27, 2015)

Is it impossible to have a partially-floating trem? Like maybe the B and lower string fixed while the top 6 strings are trem'd? That would be the ideal JP guitar in an 8.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 27, 2015)

I highly doubt it, that kind of hardware would be so expensive to put on instruments that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 27, 2015)

To be honest, I think they would make it a 27.5" scale like the baritone JP they made before. That would not be a bad thing though.


----------



## Zai (Dec 1, 2015)

decreebass said:


> Is it impossible to have a partially-floating trem? Like maybe the B and lower string fixed while the top 6 strings are trem'd? That would be the ideal JP guitar in an 8.






Something similar to but more floydy would be rad.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 1, 2015)

decreebass said:


> Is it impossible to have a partially-floating trem? Like maybe the B and lower string fixed while the top 6 strings are trem'd? That would be the ideal JP guitar in an 8.



A floyd rose for the higher 6 strings and then have the two lower strings go through the body? Doesn't sound like a bad idea at all to me  It would probably look like .... though...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 1, 2015)

decreebass said:


> Is it impossible to have a partially-floating trem? Like maybe the B and lower string fixed while the top 6 strings are trem'd? That would be the ideal JP guitar in an 8.



I wish this was available on 7 strings since I don't like how trems feels on them but really like them on 6s.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 1, 2015)

an 8 string JP has been my dream ever since I realized just how much of the Ibanez "flavor" was retained from my Jem up to my rg2228. An 8 with as much clarity and playability as my JP6 would pretty much end my search for the perfect 8 forever.

Make it happen Ball Fam!


----------



## Ari_VD (Dec 10, 2015)

JP's trems are all customs. so floating 8? why not *if JP wants it* 
my JP8 dream is : a-27,5" neck scale, ebony fretboard, bolt on Maple neck and Mahogany body w/maple top.
since JP's 12 string is 8-4 headstock, I think EBMM won't leave its nature, so maybe JP8's headstock will be a 6-2

*this is my own opinion*


----------



## DakotaStewart (Dec 30, 2015)

p0ke said:


> A floyd rose for the higher 6 strings and then have the two lower strings go through the body? Doesn't sound like a bad idea at all to me  It would probably look like .... though...



David Fiuczynski (Screaming Headless Torsos, Hiromi Uehara) has a 7 string doing this if I am not mistaken, with a trem on the first 6, and the low 7 has a fixed saddle. Not too sure if it is string-thru or not though. Pretty sure its on one of his double neck guitars, the one with a fretless on top.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 30, 2015)

DakotaStewart said:


> David Fiuczynski (Screaming Headless Torsos, Hiromi Uehara) has a 7 string doing this if I am not mistaken, with a trem on the first 6, and the low 7 has a fixed saddle. Not too sure if it is string-thru or not though. Pretty sure its on one of his double neck guitars, the one with a fretless on top.


----------



## narad (Dec 30, 2015)

^^ Gustavsson


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Dec 31, 2015)

Dave Fiuczynski in a John Petrucci thread? Oh SS.org, never change. xD


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 29, 2016)

John is doing an AMA and someone asked about the JP8.



> Thank you so much for your comment about the guitars and for choosing my EBMM signature models as your instruments of choice! They are the best on the planet, hands down and Sterling and family are the greatest. *Since the AMA with Brian there has been no further development of the JP8, however there is a design that is in the works and it is something that we are talking about as a possibility for the future.*


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 30, 2016)

Goddammit.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 31, 2016)

from Big Poppa himself on the Ernie Ball Forums



> its coming....probably next namm though


----------



## decreebass (Feb 9, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> from Big Poppa himself on the Ernie Ball Forums



That must be new - because last week (or two) he said that there isn't an 8-string in development because John doesn't play an 8, but if he ever did, then they would make him one.

I hope they come out with something for next year, since the JP16 is such a huge letdown (no piezo, FR 1000, no locking tuners).


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 9, 2016)

With Jason Richardson being a bigger deal in the EBMM camp and including 8 string stuff on his solo album, I wouldn't be surprised if he had input and was helping drive this forward.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 9, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> With Jason Richardson being a bigger deal in the EBMM camp



What now?


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 9, 2016)

Not compared to anyone, just that his popularity is rising.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 9, 2016)

GET IT DONE MUSIC MAN. I can only be erect for so long.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 9, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Not compared to anyone, just that his popularity is rising.



Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 10, 2016)

decreebass said:


> That must be new - because last week (or two) he said that there isn't an 8-string in development because John doesn't play an 8, but if he ever did, then they would make him one.



that post was on the 25th of January 2016


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Feb 10, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> With Jason Richardson being a bigger deal in the EBMM camp



I spit my drink lol


----------



## BryanBuss (Jan 19, 2017)

So, the big day is tomorrow!
BP said the JP8 would be shown at NAMM2017! 

Please, any NAMM goers, respond here!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm most excited about this and the Jason Richardson sig


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 19, 2017)

I hope they don't put one out because then I won't have to buy one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

On the top right. That green guitar's neck looks more wider than usual... May just be a 7-string looking weird in the distance, though.


----------



## robski92 (Jan 19, 2017)

> On the top right. That green guitar's neck looks more wider than usual... May just be a 7-string looking weird in the distance, though.



I think it's just a 7 string JP15


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea thats the spring collection Teal JP15. They are not going to make an 8 string. i could tell last year when i went onto there forums and bitched about it. Whats the problem that they cant make a guitar without some artist involved? like, does it have to be a JP 8? why not just a new 8 string? they spent all this time making a horrible guitar for that women who cant even play instead of building something for guitar enthusiast. just my opinion. sorry.

I cant even buy a majesty because im not going to drop 3k on a guitar with a huge inlay symbol thats a damn code that makes up Charlie dominici's name!!! 
*
*


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 19, 2017)

Caleb Joshua said:


> I cant even buy a majesty because im not going to drop 3k on a guitar with a huge inlay symbol thats a damn code that makes up Charlie dominici's name!!!



Wait what? The Majesty symbol at the first fret? Really?!


----------



## Caleb Joshua (Jan 19, 2017)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Wait what? The Majesty symbol at the first fret? Really?!



yea


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 21, 2017)

robski92 said:


> I think it's just a 7 string JP15



Yep, just a seven


----------



## squids (Jan 23, 2017)

damn i was keeping my eye out for this and the JR7 all weekend...
not that i would ever buy a JP8 but you know, theres something interesting about them releasing a model that petrucci is supposed to have never asked for, and who knows maybe itd actually be something really cool that i WOULD want to buy.


----------



## cslushy (Jan 24, 2017)

Kind of a disappointing namm as an ebmm fanboy. The paradigm strings, new jp15, and majesty monarchs look great but I really was hoping for something bigger this year.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 24, 2017)

so is the jason richardson thing even going to happen? because EBMM seems to have put its muscle behind the Maroon 5 guitarist this year


----------



## jwade (Jan 24, 2017)

Of course it's happening. They were only posting about design meetings with him very recently, they'll obviously have to go through a number of prototypes before there's any production to speak of. 

Same thing as the 8 string that's in development, the man himself said 'probably the next NAMM' and everyone ignored the most important word in the statement: probably. 

People on here are so impatient and unrealistic about the timeframes involved in developing new products, it would almost be hilarious if it wasn't so annoying to read every single day.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 24, 2017)

Well EBMM always have Petrucci stuff, then they had to focus their marketing on St. Vincent and James Valentine this past year. I'm sure JR will get some push next year


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd love to see another ebmm 7string option too. But releasing two new models in a year and having second year to "cement" them in the lineup makes sense. Now they can focus a bit more on prototyping the next models they're working on.


----------



## BryanBuss (Jan 29, 2017)

Has anybody heard anything? Maybe NAMM 2018?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 29, 2017)

Consensus seems to be "when it's done" so who knows


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 3, 2017)

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...ing_guitars_into_new_dream_theater_music.html



> "In the same way back in 1994 when 'Awake' came out, when I got that first seven string - literally in the studio, in front of the guys, 'Hey check this out!' - we started writing, and that music came out of me playing that guitar; I want to approach the 8-string the same way.
> 
> "So it's something we're developing now. There's no schedule. When it happens one day and I get it, I want to be in the studio, pick it up, start writing, see what happens, and not really think to much about it.



He isn't shooting it down anymore, but at the same time there's still no official confirmation of when it's happening.


----------



## summit101 (Aug 10, 2017)

does that mean im going to have to wait another 10 years for them to build a 9 string....


----------

